# Mini RGB Cable Termination???



## Skeeter28 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello to all,

I am very new to all of this and appreciate any help available. Just bought a house that was prewired with what appears to be mini RGB calbe to three rooms from the basement equipment room. None of the termination is any good as the ends fall off.

The jacket contains five smaller colored cables: Red, blue, green, yellow & white. Smaller than a regular coaxil cable. I would like to know the best way to terminate these and what are the best type of ends to use.

I have good equipment and would like to do this the very best way.

Once again, I appreciate any and all advice.

Skeeter


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Can you read any markings on the cable jacket? That would go a long way to help answer your question.

torceador


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya you will need to know the brand of wire used to get the proper connector, the general are 24awg mini-rgb and 26awg mini-rgb but there are other variants as some are solid core, stranded core. It is usually a crimp connection and normally a pain in the butt to terminate but not too much hassle.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like Cat 5 cable, that would require eiter a telephone style jack or spade type connections for a terminal strip. Are the wires there for communication between touch pads or did they use them for speakers?


----------



## Senn20 (Jan 5, 2009)

bambino said:


> Sounds like Cat 5 cable, that would require eiter a telephone style jack or spade type connections for a terminal strip. Are the wires there for communication between touch pads or did they use them for speakers?


Cat 5 cable contains four pairs of wires for a total of 8 conductors.

Sounds like the OP is speaking of 5 conductor mini coax. There are soldered and compression type RCA plugs for this type of cable. 

A search for "mini coax RCA" should provide answers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, it’s five-conductor mini coax. I soldered the RCAs to mine. 

If the OP wants to crimp the connectors, he’ll first have to find out what brand the cable is, and what connectors the manufactory recommends. Since the fifth conductor is yellow, it might be Canare cable.

Of course then the OP will have to buy all the proper tools to crimp the connectors. Much cheaper to solder.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Skeeter28 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you to everyone,

I definitely have "five-conductor mini coax" based on the photo sent by Wayne (Thanks Wayne!). I really want to solder the RCAs to the wire but have never done this before. I think I could do it but need to know what rca conectors are the best to use (What kind did you use Wayne?).

Looked at the jacket cable and itis green and faintly reads 25AWG it looks like. No manufacturers name or logo etc. 

When you solder are you soldering only the thin piece directly in the middle or are you soldering the thin piece in the middle and the metal material directly under the outer jacket of each of the five conductors?

I will go through some of the mini RGB termination posts for more information.

Thanks again, you all made my day!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes you will need to solder the center conductor to the center pin/clip and the braid to the outer point, different connectors have different connection types.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Skeeter28 said:


> I really want to solder the RCAs to the wire but have never done this before. I think I could do it but need to know what rca conectors are the best to use (What kind did you use Wayne?).


Look for the link for an article on how to solder in my signature. Includes info on recommended tools, connectors, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Skeeter28 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Wayne,

I looked at your thread regarding terminating RCA connectors by soldering. This is an awsome and thorough thread. I'm going to to purchase the equipment and hope to begin soldering next week.

Thanks!

Skeeter


----------



## louvain (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyway, brand of wire to used is very important.


----------



## Skeeter28 (Oct 11, 2010)

I ordered just about everything needed to solder the mini RGB cables. Based on the great posts I've read here I think this is the bewst option. Also, I have tons of other speaker wires etc. that I would also like to solder.

Thanks,

Ray


----------

